

 MI6 and MI5 'refuse to use Lenovo computers'   - arb99
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/mi6-and-mi5-refuse-to-use-lenovo-computers-over-claims-chinese-company-makes-them-vulnerable-to-hacking-8737072.html

======
lifeisstillgood
This is a game with no end - other than open source.

